# ATa way out of spec!!!! HELP!



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

What's your brace height and draw weight? You need to check that before you start twisting/untwsiting anything. If your brace height is long and your draw weight is high, then you need to untwist your cable. That's what I'm guessing you'll have to do. Post up what you got and I'll be able to tell you more. -Chris


----------



## martincheetah (Dec 20, 2008)

bow is 45-60lbs and is maxing at around 65. Brace height is dead on at 7". I measured string and cable length and they are right too.


----------



## martincheetah (Dec 20, 2008)

ttt


----------



## cornfedkiller (Feb 16, 2008)

Take a few twists out of your cable...


----------



## martincheetah (Dec 20, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

24 just went off so I'm back now. And yes take some twists out of your cable until the draw weight and ATA are both on. If your brace height goes down as you untwist your cable, then put a few twists into your string. Remember to always put the same number of twists into both sides of the string (because it's a single cam bow). Let us know what happens!! -Chris


----------



## martincheetah (Dec 20, 2008)

bowhunterprime said:


> 24 just went off so I'm back now. And yes take some twists out of your cable until the draw weight and ATA are both on. If your brace height goes down as you untwist your cable, then put a few twists into your string. Remember to always put the same number of twists into both sides of the string (because it's a single cam bow). Let us know what happens!! -Chris


Thanks for the help. I got the ata a little closer (around 30") but there arent many twists left in the cable. The poundage is around 63lbs now so that a little better. I think ill have to leave it like this. Thanks for all the help everyone!


----------



## buckslayr (Jun 30, 2004)

martincheetah said:


> I was having trouble grouping arrows lately so I decided to retune my bow completely. I shoot a 2008 martin cheetah with new custom strings and cables. I was measuring my axle to axle and realized it was an inch off! It was 29.5" and it should be 30.5". Ive never had a bow this out of specs and have no idea how to get it back. Any help would be appreciated!!!


I have an 09 cheetah that is suppose to be 30 ATA and it is tuned great with a 29 5/8 ATA. if your bow is tuned good I don't think I would worry about the ATA. that is what i've been told anyway. Is your 08 suppose to be longer than my 09 IDK/dan


----------



## rslscobra (Jan 23, 2006)

I am more concerned with Draw Lenght, Cam Timing and Poundage. If all those are correst...I let ATA and Brace Height fall where they may.


----------

